# Crypt Inquiries



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

These are some newbie questions. First, will crypts grow in regular non-nutrient pea gravel or will they need root tabs? Second, is there a good type of crypt that could serve as a centerpiece plant? Thanks for reading.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

They need feeding either from soil under the roots or water column fertilization. They're hungry feeders despite sometimes slow growth.

They benefit greatly from added CO2 as well, possibly moreso than other species. But they will grow fine (just not as big) without it.

Pea gravel is a bit big if it's the stuff I'm thinking of. Crap gets lodged bewteen the large grains and makes a mess. I use fine beach sand (with manure under it).

They have very high iron requerments, 3ppm unchelated, 3ppm chelated is typical for a river in Thailand where they grow for example.


----------

